# Will YOU be in Bis?



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Would like to get a handle on how meny will be in Bis this thursday.We need all the help we can get. Remember that you do not have to say anything,but please sign in on the do pass colum thanks Sandy


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm driving down tomorrow after work.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

MACBARN Count me in !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leaving tonight in a hopefully fully loaded suburban.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds like quite a few are going, but we need more. If you're coming tonight, join us in the back room of AB Pizza, on the North side of I-94 at the exit that takes you to the Capital.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The A&B Pizza is the north one, just across the street to the south from the Comfort Inn. I expect people will be dropping in by 7 and after. It will be good to finally put the names on the faces, see you there.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Planning on getting there with another couple of guys. Tom


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hate school, the principle is a BASTARD!!!! he wont exempt me form end of the semester finals!! WISH I WAS GOING!!!! Somebody wear an extra piece of camo for me. LOL


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Tell mom to call in sick man, works every time.  Ill be there boys.


----------

